
SeaWorld to phase out killer whale display in San Diego after 2017 - ComputerGuru
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-34773179
======
jhugg
The title doesn’t seem to totally match the content of what SeaWorld has said.

There are some open questions about what the announcement actually means, but
it’s possible they’re just changing the show in San Diego somehow… they don’t
actually say. It’s also possible they’re not going to do a bunch of trained
tricks on a schedule, which would be good, but I’d like them to explicitly
state that.

It’s not like the animals are being released. They’re building a new, larger
and fanicer tank at the moment.

------
swagv
Very relevant to the hacker community of course

